# Quincy 230-32



## TXMark

I just picked up this compressor this weekend, the info I need is max hp, max rpm, max psi and repair parts source, and approx. cfm would be nice too.

What I have found so far is a max rpm of 900
I am planning a 5hp 1750 rpm motor
the pressure swith operates at 80 on 100psi off

it had a 2hp 3 phase motor on it with about a 3" pulley

any info and help appreciated

mark
Houston, TX


----------



## SonnyT

Quincy is a good Compressor. Most major cities have at least one Quincy Dealer, so Houston should have at least one. 
They set them up for 900 rpm, so I would be hesitant to turn it 1750, bad things could happen. Not for sure, but not worth taking a chance.
A Dealership should be able to get you Manuals for it.


----------



## banzair

yeah,you should read the Manuals!


----------

